# Coyote Mount (Indiana)



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bowkill coyote from central Indiana. This is one of my favorite mounts. I think that coyote and bobcat mounts can really seperate good taxidermists from great taxidermist. I think this is a great mount. It is mounted on a walnut root with all thread and it is all sitting on a wood base with artificial dirt and pine needles. My taxidermist knew I shot this coyote in a patch of pine trees that my Grandpa planted in 1952. Needless to say, it is a very sentimental spot to me. 

My taxidermist is Brad Bultler (Perfect Shot Taxidermy) in Clayton, IN. He does a great job on everything!! PM me if anyone needs a good taxi.


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

You're right about coyote and bobcat mounts. It looks great.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

A great trophy and super mount -- very realistic!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice mount


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

That's a neat mount. Congrats in the yote!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one of the best i have ever seen ! Nice work and congrats.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

That thing kicks a**!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

wheres the rest of him?


----------



## montana_wild (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty sweet! How much did a mount like that cost? I would love to mount a coyote one of these days. We took down some coyotes with amazing facial colors in years past.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

montana_wild said:


> Pretty sweet! How much did a mount like that cost? I would love to mount a coyote one of these days. We took down some coyotes with amazing facial colors in years past.


I think he charged me $325 for this mount. I thought that was a good price considering the great work he does. Send me a PM if you would like the taxidermist's contact information. What part of Montana do you live in? I have family in Missoula and Big Sky. BEAUTIFUL country out there. I would like to get out there for a hunt one day.


----------



## hogslayr (Sep 27, 2011)

very nice mount..cats and dogs are the def the toughest to mount from what i've seen..it doesn't have the "deer in the headlights look" like most ive seen. The pedestal mount is a nice touch. I should be getting my cat back from Lonny Travis at Travis Taxidermy near Wichita,KS. Anyone near Wichita should check him out. Once again great lookin' yote'!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------

